# Carb Cycling: Can This Old Bodybuilder?s Trick Increase Your Fat Loss?



## Arnold (Aug 12, 2011)

Carb Cycling: Can This Old Bodybuilder’s Trick Increase Your Fat Loss? Question: QUESTION: Tom, I’m following your Burn the Fat, Feed the Muscle (BFFM) program and using the carb cycling (aka zig zag) method. How long should it take to see results from cycling the carbs? I am just on my fourth day but I [...]

*Read More...*


----------

